# Kids these days



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm old enough to be able to kill, clean, and cook a critter without thinking twice about it. Kids these days seem to think food comes from a drive-thru window; they've lost the connection between the food source and the dinner plate. I think they'd starve if they had to clean a fish and eat it. 

My son has a friend who he's brought to dinner a couple times and.... being that I don't usually serve foods that come already prepared.... she's careful to ask what's in everything I make that she doesn't recognize (no hamburger helper or freezer meals in my house). I'll kid her sometimes and tell her the meat is squirrel or possum when it's really pheasant, venison, or chicken. She still eats some of it, but I can tell she'd rather be eating chicken out of a paper bucket or a hot dog




. 

This past summer, our gooseberry plant produced a bumper crop of berries and I made a gooseberry pie. We had a number of family members together and when I brought the pie to the table, it was greeted by everyone with enthusiasm. Everyone took a piece and dug in.  She leaned over to my son and whispered with a worried look on her face, "what part of the goose do the berries come from?" I can just about imagine what she was thinking.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 15, 2010)

lol

my dad has always taught me about food and hunting/fishing. he has a culinary degree and used to be a cook in the military due to being too short to go into sniper school. lol. i can easily, shot/catch, skin and clean and cook all kinds of local animals. i've had a fishing and small game license since i was 16 and a 22 since i was 12. been to the shooting range countless times for both siting in and fun. i'm not one of the typical "city boys" that would die if society broke down.  i grew up in the suburbs, but always like the outdoors.

venison is one of my favorite dark meats! just hope to get one this year!


----------



## Guasti (Nov 15, 2010)

My brother used to tell the other servicemen "Haven't you ever had pickled pea pie before? I wish I could get fresh gooseberries in California.
Ken


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 15, 2010)

My son and I just came out of 4 days in the woods. NO LUCK. It's really amazing how much better we get along when hunting than at any other time.

Actually I take him to drag the dear out as I am getting to old Just kidding


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 15, 2010)

Before anyone catches it i meant"deer"


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

Lets put things in perspective at Lon's house;

* I'll kid her sometimes and tell her the meat is squirrel or possum 
* "what part of the goose do the berries come from?" I can just about imagine what she was thinking.
* My kids get Skeeter Pee instead of Kool Aid

Dang Lon I'd be worried about eating at your house too. I understand where she's coming from all to well. I am just like you with my daughters friends. LOL
My neighbor said I ruined her daughter for good. They were basically vegetarians eating no beef. HUH, after coming to our house a few times she like fillet bloody rare!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2010)

MXS, I liked "Dear" better!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 15, 2010)

If my "Dear" wife would go I take her too.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 15, 2010)

I still thank God I met my wife she loves to hunt, fish even shots with a bow and has her own 50 cal. she'll go anywhere to pick berries fruit or whatever else hits my fancy to get. She's everything I ever wanted in a wife and got, reason I say all this is I was butchering a deer a few years ago and she was helping I went to cut out the back strap and she said that looks good enough to eat now, I cut her a small piece and she bit and actually ate it said it was yummy. Like I said this is one lucky man to have this woman.
 
Sorry kinda got off topic but kinda on it also as she has got now where she'll try about anything long as I do first lol


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 15, 2010)

Lon, what you say is so true.....next time she comes over place some chicken of yours in a *saved* mcnugget box 

i am getting 20 chickens in a couple of weeks...the time is right...we have been eating local eggs for a while and they just taste better...we have a grandson now and he needs to see things like this....i hope to add a cow or steer next spring

we had ducks and geese when our kids were young and things like this and maintaining what the animals need help ground the kids in a good way


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Lets put things in perspective at Lon's house;
> 
> * I'll kid her sometimes and tell her the meat is squirrel or possum
> * "what part of the goose do the berries come from?" I can just about imagine what she was thinking.
> ...



I gonna serve ya tha things ya can't get at tha IHOP. My mom tells me about the first time she got store bought bread; she thought it was soooo good because all the little "bubbles" were the same size and the crust wasn't so "crusty"; usually all they got was that crappy home baked stuff.  How things have changed.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 16, 2010)

one thing I miss more than anythnig is frsh churned buttermilk still warm with a big piece or corn bread


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2010)

What part of the goose do the berries come from..... "Well, all I will teel you is that you can only get them from the males"!  


I can't get over just how wastful kid are today. My father, growing up in Europe during the war, had to go a whole month without food (It is a long story). I never got the "starving kids in China" speech. I always got the "when I was your age" speech!

Not finishing your plate or wasting food alway would send him into a fit of rage. Simply looking down at your plate and saying "I don't want this" might end you with the plate being dumped over your head. 

johnT.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 19, 2010)

JohnT said:


> What part of the goose do the berries come from..... "Well, all I will teel you is that you can only get them from the males"!
> 
> 
> I can't get over just how wastful kid are today. My father, growing up in Europe during the war, had to go a whole month without food (It is a long story). I never got the "starving kids in China" speech. I always got the "when I was your age" speech!
> ...


LOL once I got big enough to dip my own plate if I got it out I ate it or didn't leave the table till it was all gone, I so remember being scolded and scolding my kids for wasting food


----------

